
A teenager climbed London’s tallest skyscraper without ropes or pads - OJFord
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/look-mum-no-ropes-teenager-scales-shard-0rdf3rlqd
======
OJFord
Submitted the first sentence as title instead of original, since it's so much
more descriptive and less spammy.

Everyone has a hobby, I suppose, I'm just so curious how this one works - what
goes in to 'planning' it for a _year_?

